
Installing Ubuntu Personal 16.04 on Aquaris M10 tablet [video] - helmchenlord
http://www.lieberbiber.de/2017/03/04/german-youtuber-demos-ubuntu-personal-16-04-on-aquaris-m10-tablet/
======
jbmorgado
Other than the "hacking" part (which is very cool and a good show of how far
Linux went in terms of compatibility IMO) is there any interest in this?

I mean, in installing a base system that is just not optimised both in
processing power and in interface in a tablet?

I've installed Ubuntu in my parents laptop (some Core 2 Duo with 3GB RAM) and
it runs really slowly. I guess in the tablet it will be even a bit slower, so
I can't see anyone actually using this other than a gimmick.

~~~
reddotX
this is not Ubuntu with Unity7/X11 this is running Unity8/Mir and the UI was
design for touch first Phones and Tablets and later on for Desktop. you can
see here how it looks on the phone/tablet/desktop
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK06gUMuK-Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK06gUMuK-Q)

~~~
kybernetikos
So why is it so laggy in the video?

I actually would really like a linux system suitable for a tablet that you
could connect a screen and keyboard to for proper work, but I'd like it to run
a bit smoother than this.

~~~
simosx
This is work in progress, like pre-alpha. I suppose that as soon as it works
reliably (no library crashes, etc), then it would be time for optimizations.

~~~
johannesburgel
That's what they promised for the phones and the old version. The old version
worked _much_ better on the Aquaris M10 already. What is visible in this video
is a huge step backwards.

~~~
simosx
I think it is too early to have such a verdict.

This is probably the very first video showing off Ubuntu Personal on the
Aquaris M10 and the interest is to see how it will progress in the following
weeks.

------
Cyphase
Presumably "Ubuntu Personal" means Ubuntu Desktop. It's always interesting to
see how certain things get translated.

EDIT: Wow, sorry, it's late. I even did a search to double check, but somehow
missed the obvious results. As mentioned below, Ubuntu Personal is actually a
thing.

~~~
helmchenlord
"Ubuntu Personal" is Ubuntu Core (the new Snap-based variant) plus some
default packages (Unity 8 etc.)

